# Take Another Rest Day or Push Forward?



## IronJack (Sep 10, 2018)

Just had a rest day after a pull/push/legs streak and still feel a little sore. Do you guys get better results if you take another rest day and start at 100% or just work out anyway?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 10, 2018)

Go work out anyway unless you're actually injured.  Push through. It will actually help with the soreness believe it or not.


----------



## snake (Sep 10, 2018)

I never work a sore muscle, even light.


----------



## Trump (Sep 10, 2018)

Sometimes my legs are still sore when I do dead lifts on back day and I quite like the feeling


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 10, 2018)

snake said:


> I never work a sore muscle, even light.


I cannot even begin to tell if you're kidding here or not.  Given your advanced level in comparison to Jack here who is basically just starting out I would tend to agree....if you're having muscle soreness from working out you're likely facing an injury.

For Jack it's the newbie soreness you get from just getting into a routine, he's likely fine.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 10, 2018)

Depends on what is sore and what workout you had scheduled for today.  I'm with Snake in that I never work a sore muscle.


----------



## snake (Sep 10, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I cannot even begin to tell if you're kidding here or not.



Serious as a heart attack. Got to be at 100%


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2018)

Work out anyway.


----------



## Elivo (Sep 10, 2018)

Work out sore, not if injured.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 10, 2018)

wtf, i can't remember the last time i wasn't a lot of sore...


----------



## Bicepticon (Sep 10, 2018)

If you are in this for longevity, take a day off.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 10, 2018)

Just because you're a little "newbie sore" doesn't mean you shouldn't get your ass in there and keep on moving forward.

Snake/DK I always value your opinions but I definitely disagree on this one.  If you're injured, rest and recuperate.  If you've just got some soreness you push through, it has always made me feel better more quickly in the past.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 10, 2018)

Take the day off.


----------



## Elivo (Sep 11, 2018)

Isn’t being sore after a hard workout just part of the game? I’ve been back in the gym about a year now with a week or two off at the most. And the day after a good workout I still have some soreness. I couldn’t imagine taking time off to let it go away, esp legs, they stay sore for a couple days.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 11, 2018)

I mean the key word was a little sore. Shit I've been a little sore for 30 damn years ! If it's just a little sore then get in there and get to work. Fatigued, beat down, achy body, different story. A little sore?? don't be a pussy. shut up and lift


----------



## HDH (Sep 11, 2018)

IronJack said:


> Just had a rest day after a pull/push/legs streak and still feel a little sore. Do you guys get better results if you take another rest day and start at 100% or just work out anyway?



Sorry man, not really enough info to give you any good advice. Not really sure what a pull/push/legs streak is or what intensity level you train at, if your a bodybuilder or a powerlifter, if you're on any aas or gh that would make you heal faster. How many days a week are you training? Are you winging it without any particular schedule? How long do you train for?

It all factors into if you need time off.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 11, 2018)

There's a difference between pain that hurts and pain that hurts you.  Part of this game is learning the difference as your body presents it to you.  In my early years training of I waited till DOMS went away and was 100%, I would have had perpetual DOMS because of the infrequency of my training.  If you're injured, that is addressed one way. It may be time off, it may be aggressive rehab.  If you're "sore" from chronic nagging minor injuries ( tendonitis for example) that is addressed yet another way.  But just "sore" from DOMS?  Get your ass in rhe gym and train.  Train the affected muscle lighter, but train.


----------



## IronJack (Sep 11, 2018)

This is my routine:



Pull:
Deadlift 4x5
Weighted pull up 3x5
Barbell Bent over row 3x6-8
Dumbell Row 3x8-12
Shrugs 3x6-8
Drag curl 3x8-12
Preacher Curl 3x8-12
Incline curl 3x8-12
Dumbell rear deltoid raise 8x8-12

Push:
Bench press 4x5
Incline Bench press 3x5
Chest push downs 3x6-8
Overhead barbell press 3x5
Lateral Raise 4x8-12
Upright Dumbell rows 4x8-12
Lying tricep extension 4x8-12
Tricep pull downs 4x8-12


Legs:
Squat 4x5
Romanian Deadlift 3x5
Hack squat 3x6-8
Glute Bridge 4x8-12
Leg curl 3x12-15
Calf raise 10x5-12


Abs (every other day):
Weighted leg raise
Weighted crunches
Weighted oblique crunches
Oblique side to sides


I took the rest day today but since my body is used to the routine now I will only take 1 rest day from now on. My job is also very demanding burning about 1000 calories per shift 5 days/week.


----------



## Jin (Sep 11, 2018)

IronJack said:


> This is my routine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2x/wk is sufficient for abs. They aren’t special and should be treated the same as any other muscle. 

How many calories daily? Food is more important than whether or not you rest an extra day.


----------



## IronJack (Sep 11, 2018)

On work days I eat just under 3000 calories, non work days about 2700. I'm 142 pounds.


----------



## Jin (Sep 11, 2018)

IronJack said:


> On work days I eat just under 3000 calories, non work days about 2700. I'm 142 pounds.



I calculated your tdee. On workdays it’s about 3500 cal. You need to eat way more if you want to gain weight. 4,100 on work days when you workout. 

You’re burning 1,000 on shift and prob another 500 in the gyM. The remaining 1,500 doesn’t even cover your BMR. You’ll end up losing weight. 

This is the mist critical thing for you. You must eat. You are pretty lean. Don’t be afraid to go up a little in BF. It’ll come off easy in a cut.

Try eating 4K a day. You can always dial it back. 

Good luck.


----------



## Jada (Sep 11, 2018)

Hit the gym


----------

